# Storing fuel



## bittersweetsymphony

What are the safe materials you can store fuel in?


----------



## 1234user

I have only heard of plastic and metal gas containers. You would want to be very careful what kind of plastic you choose if you are trying to use a makeshift one as the gasoline can eat a hole in it.


----------



## Murrel-Maher

What kind of plastic do you need to get?


----------



## 10101

Murrel-Maher said:


> What kind of plastic do you need to get?


HDPE= High Density Poly Ethylene

When "storing" gas i assume that you mean for long term right?

Your best bet is to store gas in steel containers that seal tightly you will want to leave room for expansion when using air tight containers due to the pressure gas builds up when warm.

The best option would be surplus 5gallon NATO cans

check out
Majorsurplus.com
colemans.com
cheaperthandirt.com

they should run about 15$ to 20$ each.

You will also want to treat the gas with Stabil or Prg if you plan on storing it over six months.

Hope this helps


----------



## TechAdmin

How long can you store petrol realistically in a sealed container. Will it stay in current chemical form indefinitely?


----------



## 10101

Dean said:


> How long can you store petrol realistically in a sealed container. Will it stay in current chemical form indefinitely?


With a treatment of stabil every six months the company claims gasoline shelf life of two years.

1 year with proper treatment is the most realistic expectation for gasoline.

However i generally rotate my fuel every six months

Diesel fuel is a whole other animal.

Diesel will store much longer than gas upwards of ten years as long as you keep the container sealed tightly and treat for algae (herbicide) as diesel tends to absorb water from the air and will thus will grow algae in the bottom of the tank


----------



## bluesman423

I store gasoline in 55 gallon heavy drums. I put in 50 gallons of gasoline with Sta-Bil stabilizer and rotate yearly. It is stored outside in an open front shed that is shaded all day long and allows air to circulate. Each drum is place on a wooden pallet. Make sure it is as far away from your house as possible.

Remember if you store gas this way that you will need a way to get it out of the drum.

By the way, gasoline is $2.04 for regular here right now. If it is inexpensive in your location now is the time to put a drum or two away. I would rather put my extra money in gasoline right now than in the bank or stock market.


----------

